# Chinese Beef Jerky



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 lbs flank steak or london broil
1/2 cup soy sauce
4 1/2 tbsp honey
4 1/2 tbsp dry sherry
6 cloves of garlic minced
1 1/2 tbsp minced ginger
1 1/2 tbsp sesame oil
1 1/2 tbsp crushed red pepper
dash of white pepper

Cut meat into strips. Transfer to shallow pan. Combine marinade ingredients and rub thoroughly into meat. arrange meat on racks and let dry at cool room temp overnight. (DO NOT CHILL). Pre heat oven to 250 degs and line two baking sheets with foil and set wire racks on top of each. Arrange meat on racks in single layer. bake 30 mins. reduce heat to 175 degs and continue drying for another 40 mins. Meat should be browned not burned. Let stand at room temp over night. You can brush with sesame oil for extra flavor.


----------



## lisboa (Mar 6, 2005)

*hello*

  :--|


----------

